# *KNEESWORTH CHRISTMAS MEAL* (Cambs) Weds 15th December 7pm



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi All - I promised a Kneesworth Christmas meet so here it is....

Date: Wednesday 15th December - Time: from around 7 - 7:30 start (Really hope this doesn't coincide with anyone's works do)

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel: 01763 260414

For those who haven't been before, a bit of history - Kneesworth *was* the longest running regular meet in TT land (possibly still is). It got so big it had to move from the original pub in Kneesworth to The Cambridge Motel near Shepreth on the A10. You'll meet a great bunch of people - not now necessarily in TTs but all eager to have a good time  Always good company, a great host....oh, and the food's not bad either!
As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of holly! [smiley=santa.gif]  Got to be better than last year's effort :roll: :wink: 

NOTE: If you've not been before, the Motel Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge - If you use the postcode on your satnav or look at the map it may take you into Shepreth, but the Motel is actually on the side of the A10 - about half way between Royston and Cambridge

We'll be pre-ordering as in previous years - makes it a bit easier all round - but just waiting for the menu from Dimos and will add it to this post when I've got it.

So, who's going to come and help us celebrate a good old Kneesworth Christmas? 

phodge & Mr phodge
Bucks85th
slineTT & D6TTR
OuTTlaw & Mrs OuTTlaw
NormStrm & Mrs NormStrm
Love_iTT & Mrs Love_iTT
was
SBJ
scoTTy
blunkybill
melaniehelena & Mr melaniehelena
Lamps & Mrs lamps


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, I suppose we could make an appearance! :wink:

Can't wait buddy, please put our names down!


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Will come to this one!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What took you guys so long? :roll: :lol:

All added


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Unusual for me to leave the confines of HW on a school night!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Great another dinner. Me and Mrs Cabrio, please.......


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only you could move it 250 miles north .


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Or you could move 250 miles South....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Or you could move 250 miles South....


Makes the trip to work longer :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just commute by train....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phodge said:


> Just commute by train....


Tried that last year.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Let me guess.....leaves on the line... ??


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Elias & Donna added 

Andrew - it's already 70 miles for me; I think 320 miles is a bit far for a school night!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Elias & Donna added
> 
> Andrew - it's already 70 miles for me; I think 320 miles is a bit far for a school night!


OK I'll concede that point


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for adding us, Paul.

Will there be any trams or other rail-based entertainment provided for those attending who aren't particularly interested in cars?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Thanks for adding us, Paul.
> 
> Will there be any trams or other rail-based entertainment provided for those attending who aren't particularly interested in cars?


No probs!

And...erm....no, I don't think there will be!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for adding us, Paul.
> ...


Oh. Right.

So it's just about the cars and the people then? :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


 :lol: 
Pretty much!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Please add me and Tina to the attendees please 8)

Norman

PS. Fingers crossed Simon can get a pass out for the evening


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Please add me and Tina to the attendees please 8)
> 
> ...


Done 

My fingers crossed too


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> ...As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of holly!


I really don't think you all want to see me wearing just a sprig of holly - not a pretty sight - seriously!! :lol:

Thanks for putting me and Hazel on the list Paul, see you all there.

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > ...As usual, I'll be expecting everyone to be wearing something Christmassy - even if it's only a sprig of holly!
> ...


No need to be shy Graham - you'll be amongst friends! :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Finally got round to posting a reply!! Sorry Paul. 
Soph and I cant believe how quick this has come round again but are both looking forward to another Christmas meal with the Kneesworth "crew". 
Look forward to the menu  
Peter


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Look forward to the menu
> Peter


Me too!!!

P.S. Already added you both


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

was is now added too 

Anymore for anymore - only 2 weeks away now so still time to get your name down and come and join in the fun! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

ello ello,
I've got a pass out for the night [smiley=deal2.gif] will be me only as the [smiley=gorgeous.gif] (wife!) & [smiley=baby.gif] will be snug at home.

Looking forward to catching up with you guys.

Regards
Simon (he who needs sleep!) [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

SBJ said:


> ello ello,
> I've got a pass out for the night [smiley=deal2.gif] will be me only as the [smiley=gorgeous.gif] (wife!) & [smiley=baby.gif] will be snug at home.
> 
> Looking forward to catching up with you guys.
> ...


Excellent new Simon, will be good to see you again 

Hope [smiley=gorgeous.gif] & [smiley=baby.gif] are both well


----------



## westcoTT (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Paul

Could you add me to the list too please?

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

blunkybill said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Could you add me to the list too please?
> 
> ...


Certainly can Paul - looking forward to welcoming you into the Kneesworth Crew!


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, please put myself and my husband James down for the meal, hopefully we can make this one! Melanie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

melaniehelena said:


> Hi, please put myself and my husband James down for the meal, hopefully we can make this one! Melanie


Added 

Looking forward to meeting you both


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Paul

Are we likely to get sight of a menu from Dimos :lol:

Looking like a good gathering - only a week to go now 8)

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Penny and I are both chasing for the menu but no sign of it yet! :roll:

Saskia in hospital so I may not make it but Penny is going to look after things for me for now


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Penny and I are both chasing for the menu but no sign of it yet! :roll:
> 
> Saskia in hospital so I may not make it but Penny is going to look after things for me for now


Paul

Sorry to hear Saskia is in hospital 

My initial menu comment was from bitter experience at getting a menu out of Dimos, main thing we know is the night will be great although not as good if you are not able to join us [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Let me know if you need a hand with anything, although I know Penny will doing a sterling job looking after us all :-* (that's for Penny ;-) )

Norman


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Oh Paul, I'm so sorry to hear about Saskia being in hospital, it's never a good time to be in hospital - we all know that - but it's especially bad at this time of year. If there is anything I (or indeed anyone from the Kneesworth crew) can do then please shout my way and if I can help out in any way then it goes without saying that I will do whatever is required.

Chin up mate.

Graham


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Guys and Girls,

I've got the menu from Dimos and need to collect your selections fairly quickly, so please let me know as soon as possible....

*Starters
*
Garlic Mushrooms
Winter Vegetable Soup
Brie Wedges
Chicken Liver Parfait

*Mains*

Roast Local Turkey
Sirloin Steak (£5.00 supplement)
Pangasius Fillet (White fish fillets served with a wine, parsley and garlic sauce)
Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington
Liver and Bacon

*Desserts*

A selection of desserts will be available

Main Course - £10.95
2 Courses - £14.95
3 Courses £19.95 (including coffee and mints)



phodge.................Brie, Turkey, Dessert
Mr phodge.............Parfait, Turkey, Dessert
Bucks85th..............Parfait, Liver & Bacon, Dessert
slineTT.................Mushrooms, Liver & Bacon, Dessert
Mrs Cabrio............Brie, Turkey
OuTTlaw..............Mushrooms, Turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw........Parfait, Turkey
NormStrm............Soup, Turkey, Dessert
Mrs NormStrm.......Mushrooms, Turkey, poss Dessert
Love_iTT.............Soup, Turkey, Dessert
Mrs Love_iTT.........Soup, Turkey, Dessert
was.....................Soup, Pangasius, Dessert
SBJ........................Soup, Turkey, Dessert
scoTTy...................Brie, Turkey, Dessert
blunkybill................Mushrooms, Turkey, Dessert
melaniehelena..........Brie, Turkey, Dessert
Mr melaniehelena......Brie, Turkey, Dessert
Lamps....................Turkey, Dessert
Mrs lamps................Turkey, Dessert


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Mate, Sorry for the confusion, yes me and Elaine would like to come along but we might not get there till about 7.45pm as Elaine doesn't finish till about 7pm.

Hope thats ok

Thanks Lamps (aka Paul)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

lamps said:


> Hi Mate, Sorry for the confusion, yes me and Elaine would like to come along but we might not get there till about 7.45pm as Elaine doesn't finish till about 7pm.
> 
> Hope thats ok
> 
> Thanks Lamps (aka Paul)


Hi Paul,

No problem, glad you can make. if you could post up your menu choices (from the list above) that would be great.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Winter Vegetable Soup
Roast Local Turkey
Dessert

Thanks!
Simon


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Meal Choice for Mr Lamps & partner,

2 Roast Turkey Dinners + 2 Desserts please.

Thank you very much, see you there

Lamps


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Meal choice for the Diss contingent ;-)

Garlic Mushrooms - Tina
Winter Vegetable Soup - Norman

Roast Local Turkey - Tina and Norman

A selection of desserts will be available - Yes, Norman - Tina will decide on the night

That concludes the return from Diss [smiley=elf.gif] [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh!

- Chicken Liver thingy
- Liver & Bacon
- Whatever. Preferably with custard

Boomshanka!

Jim


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mr and Mrs Love_iTT would like to order:

Winter Vegetable Soup x 2
Roast Local Turkey x 2
Dessert x 2

See you all there. 

Graham


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Paul it will be:

Garlic mushrooms, liver and bacon and dessert for me.

Now we have a slight problem with Donna as work might get in the her way. So she is not certain she will make it. I will let you know as soon as I have more info.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks for all the menu selections I've recieved so far. Still more to come though, so please keep sending them in... 

I've put all your choices in my menu post on page 3, so please can you all check them and make sure that they are correct?

Thanks guys - looking forward to seeing you all on Wednesday! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Guys and girls - there are still some of you who haven't let me know your menu choices for Wednesday night.

If I don't hear from you tomorrow you'll have to take pot luck on whatever is left!!

Please can you let me know your choices as soon as possible.


----------



## melaniehelena (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi, me and James would both like brie wedges, turkey, then dessert. Thanks


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks all. I've sent your menu selections off to Dimos this morning.

Getting excited now - really looking forward to tomorrow! 

Don't forget - I will be expecting you to wear something Christmassy!! [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## D6TTR (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi there. Sorry to be so late. If I can still choose i'd like the brie and the Turkey please. D xx (P.S Its Donna)


----------



## D6TTR (Dec 14, 2010)

How b****y fantastic. 'Forum Newbee' all over my post. Whoop de doo! What a welcome.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Donna you're in!!

Forum Newbee!! :lol:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

will be like the 'good ole days' with some live modding in the car park 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Who is that newbie that thinks she can swear on her first posts........ :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was said:


> will be like the 'good ole days' with some live modding in the car park 8)


Have you got'em eh! Have you? Will you bring 'em? Will you? :roll: :wink:

If you've got some spare ones of your other goodies like Angel eyes etc then why don't you bring some of those too? :roll:

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> was said:
> 
> 
> > will be like the 'good ole days' with some live modding in the car park 8)
> ...


im not saying a word other than dont forget your sunglasses :wink: 
ive have some new goodies to show you too :wink: 
oh and also got something in the boot for you.....its ticking :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

was said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > was said:
> ...


Ooooh! Hazel will be pleased!! :wink:

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oooh bloody hell. I've just noticed the time.

No one snaffle my brie! I'm on my way !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

A great evening. Good to see you all and sorry I didn't catch up with everyone.

Many thanks Phodge for organising us all and best wishes to the absent Naughty.

I'm still waiting for the caffein in my coke and coffee to bugger off so I can go to bed!


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry to sort of crash in and highjack this thread. The reason is that it's the one place that I'm sure to find some old friends to be lurking.

I simply want to wish the Kneesworth crew a peaceful and wonderful Christmas and good cheer for the season from this side of the pond. I hope you had a terrific gathering tonight. The Kneesworth crew are special and I do miss the camaraderie.

Finally to Paul, my best to you and yours and hope that Saskia is better and home soon.

Some pics please....


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi all,

Thanks for turning out in the cold for another great night! It wouldn't be what it is without you!! :lol:

Great to see all the old faces (or should I say 'well-known' :wink: ), and good to meet you Melanie and James. 

Paul would like to thank you all for your kind wishes, and I'm sure he'll be along soon to wish you all a Merry Christmas! [smiley=santa.gif]

Thanks to Jim and Paul for the cruise up there and back, makes it much more fun that travelling on your own. Sorry for the little detour in Hatfield! 

Have a great Christmas and a happy New Year, and see you all soon!!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

That was a great dinner, my warmest congratulations to Paul and Penny for organising.

We had a little cruise on the way back as well with the Bucks crowd.

All our wishes to Paul and his family for a good Xmas and to all of you as well.......

Elias and Donna


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Oh yeah....now you come to mention it.....I remember a red blur coming past at one point!! :lol:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

phodge said:


> Oh yeah....now you come to mention it.....I remember a red blur coming past at one point!! :lol:


Thank you Penny, that's actually my nickname at the karting scene, RED BLUR
Apologies but Donna was going to snore and she would cover the engine sound, so I blurred it..........


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks to both Paul & Penny for yet another fanastic evening!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

The Kneesworth Christmas meets never seem to amaze me! An excellent meal supplied by Demos and his staff (albeit that they forgot my soup, gave my Turkey to someone else :roll: and forgot my coffee but apart from that it was great  ) but most importantly it is the people who attended, a fantastic bunch that you couldn't better.

I must say a special thanks to Was who came along and brought my LED number plate lights with him which he was going to fit for me even though it was freezing cold and he was also late in leaving early to get off to somewhere else - but I couldn't let him fit them as much as I would have liked him to. Norm came along with Tina and he also remembered to bring along the spare clutch pedal for me he had left over from his TT days. You just can't buy that sort friendship.

Coming back to the TT again is not just about the car, to me, it's also about the Knessworth comradeship which goes along with it.

A big thanks to Paul and Penny for organising this meet - well done you two. :wink:

Merry Christmas to you all.

Graham and Hazel.


----------

